# Garton artillery style wheel



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

Bad shape wheels raised letters on the sidewall says Garton 10 x 1.75. Wagon maybe?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 24, 2017)

Other possibilities are Garton pedal cars and the Delivery Cycle tricycle.

Dave


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------

